# Yard



## chknman1989 (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally finished!!! 4' poultry wire. TPost every 10' and another bar in middle of t post. 1 x 6 along bottom of fence. Pictures to come.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lets see those pics


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome, cant wait to see pics. Are you planning to keep you flock penned or will they run free? Just asking cause any standard size chicken can jump a 4 foot fence.


----------



## chknman1989 (Feb 18, 2013)

The fence is more for predators. I built it around the coop. They are penned up at night a let out after sunrise. They are staying put so far.


----------

